# Tierney & Teagan UPDATED:8.31



## Ta3339

Ok..I know.. to many pictures!!! I am going to start this thread and just update it when i get more! What can i say.. I am picture happy... And love to share them with people!

What's this?









Play Time!


















To many Toys....









So Sleepy now...











The new way to drink: 


















Breakfast: 









And 3 minutes later:









They can't eat there own food!

Sill Kitties!

Sorry for all the Pics!


----------



## queen of the nile

I think photobucket must be on the fritz right now. Hopefully the pics will show soon!


----------



## Ta3339

they are working for me!


----------



## Guest

I'm always taking pictures of my furkids too! Keep them coming. They are precious.


----------



## tanyuh

Hahaha cute!!!

Don't you EVER apologize for posting pictures of those two! *smile*


----------



## Padunk

They are so cute together, I'm glad Tierney is so receptive to her. It looks like they're going to be life-long pals.  

P.S. Nice cat dishes. :wink: (it's hard to tell, but they're the same.)


----------



## Ta3339

yeah.. and looks like the same food in them! Wellness?


They are being great.. i am so happy! They were sleeping together for alittle while today.. like 5 minutes, but then Teagan wanted to play, and started messing with Tierney's tail, which he HATES... so he left! oh well.. hopfully soon! I can't wait to get a pic of it..


----------



## Padunk

Ta3339 said:


> yeah.. and looks like the same food in them! Wellness?


Yeah, the picture is a few months old so it must be when they were on Wellness.


----------



## Gabreilla Moushigo

It's good to see that they are getting along so well. ^_^ I used to have a similar problem with my cat and dog eating the wrong food... *sigh* memories...


----------



## BritChipmunk

aw they are SOO cute!!

hopefully my cats will get along as well as yours soon.


----------



## brite

awwwww little teagen is soooooo cute, and tierney is doing great with her! you're making me want to get another kitten ha ha! i miss those pics with the tiny ones!


----------



## kitkat

They are so cute together, and I love that picture with Big Tierney and lil baby Teagan eating (big size difference) :lol:


----------



## RarePuss

They look great together.. keep the pictures coming


----------



## Ta3339

They are napping together!!!!



Yeah the size difference is great!!! She is 2lbs and he is 12lbs 5oz!

He seems so BIG to me now!


----------



## Ioana

thank goodness you are one of the loyal and keep posting pictures 
They are so cute together


----------



## CyberPet

I love the food bowl pictures!!! hahaha... they are so cute together, the big red one and the small fluffy grey one. CUTE!


----------



## Lori

How absolutely adorable!! Please keep posting pictures, I love Teagan and Tierney photos!


----------



## AddFran

Krista, 

You are so lucky that they get along so well. I'm not having as much luck. Our situation could be much worse, but certainly is not going as well as it is for these two. They are so cute!!!!!

By the way, I grew up in Deltona, Fl.


----------



## Ta3339

What is in my house?


----------



## tanyuh

Hahaha great shot!


----------



## catobsessed4

What a cute picture!!


----------



## Ta3339

Sleeping together!!!!





































Yay a week later and they are the best of friends!! I love it!! I am so glad it worked out so well, I was so scared. They are still seperated while we are not home, just cause i am over protective and afraid he might get a little rough without us to supervise, but all in all, they are loving each other. She is the boss! It;s so funny to see such a big boy give up anything to this teny tiny little girl!


----------



## artemisa

SUCH GREAT PICS!!! 

They look so cute together! It's amazing the size difference, isn't it? and that one day little Teagan will be that big! hehe. Lovely pair. It must be exciting to see that they're bonding too 

Keep 'em coming!


----------



## Ta3339

artemisa,, your taby looks so cute in your sig. sooo adorable!


----------



## artemisa

Thanks. Tabbies rock! don't they? We're not biased :wink:


----------



## Ta3339

No not at all!!!  :wink: :wink: :wink:


----------



## catobsessed4

Aww, Tierney and Teagan are so cute together!!


----------



## Annissa

Well that's just great. Now I'm going to have this stupid grin on my face all day from looking at those adorable pictures. What will my co-workers say?


----------



## Dusty&Lou

I can't get over how well Tierney has taken to the new kitty! You really lucked out!


----------



## OsnobunnieO

They look like you can't keep them apart! I love how they sleep next to each other 

Are there ever any moments they don't get along anymore? Just wondering because it seems like they're in love... aww...


----------



## CyberPet

It's a great story and wonderful pictures. They look so fun together, small and big and yet they seem to love eachother. So glad they get along ok!


----------



## tanyuh

AWWW! *jealous*


----------



## Ta3339

Nope they always get along. he seems to get rough with her.. but i think that's just me begin over protective. They are wonderful, i am so glad i got such a good pair!!


----------



## Ta3339




----------



## DylansMummy

LMAO @ their scary eyes! hehehehehe :mrgreen:


----------



## OsnobunnieO

What planet did you say you found these kitties and where did you hide their space ship?? I think they want it back!


----------



## Ta3339

Planet Arni. we think they have pre-Loaded games from that place.. Cause they play exactly the same, and i havn't seen other Cats do what these two do!


----------



## CyberPet

It's so fun with the reflection in different colors, depening on the cat. Very funny picture, with or without glowing eyes.


----------



## Ta3339

My Sleepy Kitty buddies!!


----------



## Hana

So cute, they obviously just adore each other......


----------



## Ta3339

Can you find Teagan?

Watch out Tierney... I am coming to get you.. and you don't know where i am...


----------



## queen of the nile

I guess she is keeping Tierney on his toes!


----------



## Ta3339

could they sleep any cuter!


----------



## ForJazz

Oh. My. God. They are way to cute, you must keep them away from me or I will snatch them. I love the picture where Tierney is hugging her and protecting her!! "My Teagan" he is saying. What a good big brother. See...aren't you glad you waited for the perfect kitty?? What did we all tell you -- there was one out there waiting for you that would fit perfectly into your home. *sings* I toldja so I toldja so! hehe


----------



## Ta3339

Yeah.. you were all right and she is the perfect kitty! 

And no you can't not have them! They are mine!


----------



## Ta3339

Teag... let me give you a hug...


----------



## mizzkitty

those pictures of your cats are soo adorable! ..especially the one where they are eating from eachother's bowls...!


----------



## tanyuh

Awwww *smile*


----------



## Ta3339

Sleeping in the house!


----------



## tanyuh

Hahaha Tierney barely fits up there! Cute!


----------



## Ta3339

today has been the best picture taking cute kitten day...

and all of you guys have to suffer!!!!!


----------



## tanyuh

Pff, suffer!

I'd take a million pictures of her, too. Hehehe.


----------



## Ta3339

Can you guys tell work has been slow.. And all i have been doing is playing with the cats, and taking way to many pictures!!!

Teagan got to go out today for the first time.. She did NOT like it.. This is as far as she got, before she ran back inside...










I don't think she really liked her harness either.. she was having a very hard time walking in it.. and i checked it's not to tight










After awhile she caught on..


























And then we took it off.. and the leaps began...


















HIGH FIVE!!









How much do you love that black spot on the paw.. the only pad that is black!!!!


----------



## CyberPet

Sooo cute!! The harness will be less and less of a problem. First time we put the harness on Sam and Suzy they went ballistic. Sam stopped caring at about 15 minutes and Suzy accepted it after 25 minutes. The day after when we tried them on again it took 5 minutes when they were trying to get rid of it and then the day after we took them outside and they didn't care at all anymore.


----------



## Ta3339

Yeah.. i rememeber Tierney taking some time to get used to it.. But today was the first time she wore it.. i am going to try out on the porch again tomorrow! 

I can't wait till we get our house with a screened in porch.. so they can go roam whenever they want, without truely being let outside...


----------



## Annissa

man oh man are those cute cats!!! Teagan's harness looks so tiny.


----------



## Ta3339

It is.. Teeny Tiny,, just like her.. It's acutally a made for a Puppy. They dont' seem to sell kitten harnesses. I remember having to wait month for Tierney to fit into him.. The Vet actually told me to get the puppy one. I wanted her to get used to it early. It;s on the smallest size now.. and does get kinda big.. so i hope she will be able to use it for awhile..










And this is the closest referance point i could get... the large Yankee Candle... (PS this sent ROCKS!)


----------



## Dusty&Lou

Teag's little white tummy is the cutest ever! 

Once you get your porch screened in, you will love it! At my last apartment, my father custom built some screens for my Dusty and he LOVED it! I would just leave the porch door open and he would go out there whenever he felt like it. He would have the best time lounging out in the sun, watching the birds, and catching the few bugs that out-smarted the screens. 

You'll like it to - it added another whole room to our tiny apartment!


----------



## violina23

I have to say, I absolutely love your photos! Your kitties are so cute, and they both ahve such happy faces! The ones of htem together are just enough to make a girl melt into a pile of goo n the floor!


----------



## Ta3339




----------



## violina23

Your pictures are so fabulous! Not to mention that the kitties are so fantastic to start with! I love seeing all of your pictures! Keep 'em coming!


----------



## tanyuh

^ What she said.


----------



## sentimentalgirl

Great pictures and the kitties are so cute!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## artemisa

She looks SO cute in that bright pink harness!


----------



## yuno

haha i love this picture! big cat and small cat! god its adorable!!


----------



## yuno

god, i just love his eyes! he looks kinda sad, but its so CUTE!!!!!!


----------



## Ta3339

This is how the sleep at night.. right next to our bed! I only have to wonder.. where did Teagan's back legs go?


----------



## OsnobunnieO

Can they get ANY cuter?? I don't think so! You make me so jealous with these pictures  I want cute kitties like yours!


----------



## Ta3339

Evan found Tierney and I like this earlier this morning..









Lemme cuddle with you mom.. then maybe you will get up and feed me!!

And then i found these cuties later...


----------



## Guest

I adore they way they cuddle each other. I've really enjoyed these pictures. Keep them coming.


----------



## Ioana

Oh my gosh they are so loving!


----------



## BritChipmunk

awww!! I'm SOOO jealous!

I wish someday my two kittens can get along as well as yours. right now everytime they're close, the small one starts playing with the big one and the big one just gets annoyed.


----------



## Ta3339

I know i am lucky.. I was so afraid they weren't going to get along,, but they are best buds now.. and get better everyday.

Good luck with your two, i am sure someday they will get along


----------



## mizzkitty

your pictures are adorable! thet seem like the best of friends! your older cat's fur looks like my cat Corey!
http://www.catforum.com/photos/showphot ... 500&page=1


----------



## CyberPet

Oh God, the kitten has grown sooo much!!!!!!!!


----------



## kitkat

In my old apt. Sugar used to sleep on a donut bed next to my bed and on top of these plastic drawers. The picture with your 2 cats reminded me of that now. I love it when she slept next to me all nite :lol:


----------



## Ta3339

Just lonely pic of Teagan.. been out of comission with the foot.. I am sure i will be back to pics soon.. Just can't run to get the camera..


----------



## Ioana

Ta3339 said:


> Just lonely pic of Teagan.. been out of comission with the foot.. I am sure i will be back to pics soon.. Just can't run to get the camera..


How about putting a string on it and wearing it around your neck - I hope your foot will get better too


----------



## KittyEnvy

Oh my goodness, those are the cutest pictures ever! I am so jealous that your cats get along so well... SO CUTE!!


----------



## Superkitties

Just finished going from beginning to end in this thread, and







Great pics! Good to see 'em getting along so well.


----------



## Ta3339

wow superkitties.. That's a bit of reading!! Glad you liked the pics!


----------



## Ta3339

Came out of my office to see the Cats sleeping like this:










Could she be any more smushed in?


----------



## AddFran

That's sooo cute. They find the strangest places to curl up in. 
How much does she weigh now, do you know? Addison is 2.5 lbs as of last Saturday. She was born on May 8th, so if i recall correctly they are about the same age.

I think she's a little light, she eats well, the vet says she's in perfect health, but she seems tiny to me. 
Maybe I'm paranoid. :roll:


----------



## Ta3339

I really don't know how much.. but i would quess 3 pounds.. 

I need to get a small scale but we don't have one as of yet...

I think she is going to be a tiny one.. she hasn't grown all that much... she is still tiny.


----------



## AddFran

Hmm, maybe they'll both hit a growth spurt. 
Only time will tell I guess. 
As long as they are healthy, there's nothing wrong with a girl kitty being small, I guess it's dainty!


----------



## Ta3339

We had outside time today with Tierney..










When Teagan showed some interest...











So i got her Harness...









Otu she went to get TIerney..


Then about 2 minutes leter she was done..









She didn't like it out there.. He is still chilling.. happy as can be.. he loves when we let him out there.. Put Him kitty house and water.. he could stay for hours.. but i dont' let him.. to hot.. and no litter!


Tierney.. I'll Watch you from the inside...


----------



## BritChipmunk

do you ever worry that your kitties can slip out between the bars on your balcony?

maybe I'm just paranoid.

....oops, just noticed the leashes. nevermind!


----------



## Ta3339

I keep the leases short enough so they can't even get to the bars.. and someone is always in the main room if one is out there.. they are not left Alone by any means


----------



## OsnobunnieO

He does look happy out there  I bet she'll eventually get lonely without him and want to spend more and more time outside. Her leash is so pretty too! She'll want to show it off!


----------



## Dusty&Lou

Teagan is getting so big! She'll be full-grown before you know it. They grow way to fast...


----------



## Ta3339

My BF took these while i was at work today...

Sleepy Bathroom Cats...


----------



## Ioana

How sweet!
I have a lot of orange cats that are so similar to Tierney in the feral colony I care for - it was hard for me to tell them apart and name them ..Now I am finally on the right track :wink: . They are very dominant amongst all the cats - like Leos


----------



## OsnobunnieO

that towel was laid out just for her wasn't it? either way, its hers now


----------



## Ta3339

No it wasn't actually... It was laid out cause we had company.. it matches the rest of my bathroom.. she just made it hers....


----------



## DylansMummy

Awwwww how precious are your two! I want another so bad :?


----------



## Dusty&Lou

Me too! Seeing how well Tierney and Teagan get along makes me want another!!

What was Tierney like before Teagan? Did you have any idea he would adopt a new kitten so well?


----------



## Ta3339

Honestly we thought it was going to be terrible.

He was very loving, attention seaking, coriuos, and spoiled, he ruled the house, he had to sniff and inventory everything in the house. 

I honestly though he was going to HATE her...but he has done so well. 

I wonder if it's cause he was still young.. less than a year old when we got her.. he still played like a kitten and now has a kitten to play with.


----------



## mismodliz

Wonderful pictures! I'm so jealous. Stephen just won't allow another kitty to be in the house. *sigh*


----------



## Ta3339

Teagan and I alseep awaiting the storm last night...
This is how she always sleeps with me.. she wont sleep anywhere else on me.. she has to nussel right under my chin...










Teagan resting after all the activity this morning...









Tierney Reading about the Hurricane...


----------



## artemisa

Aw that sleeping picture is so cute! They do find the weirdest places to sleep in. Sometimes Taby sleeps on my neck, when I'm facing down! *** :? :lol: 

This thread is cool, I think we'll get to see Teagan grow up  She's already bigger than in the first pics.


----------



## Ta3339

Just some quick shots today:

Tierney Alone:









Teagan and Tierney possing the same ways....


----------



## Ta3339

Being lazy this morning! On the fresh from the dryer clothes!


----------



## AddFran

yep, still jealous. :wink:


----------



## catobsessed4

AddFran said:


> yep, still jealous. :wink:


Same here! Such cute pictures!!


----------



## tanyuh

Me too.


----------



## Guest

Me three!


----------



## Ta3339

well you get to be even more jealous now.. muh hahaha....

They have been sleeping in the same stop since about 11... it's now 3:20















































Notice how Tierney hasn't moves an inch.. but ever time i go in there.. Teagan has moved cuter somhow...


----------



## AddFran

What you said was true. Each picture got even more cute. 
I'm even more jealous now!


----------



## CyberPet

Talk about getting big!!! I don't see how big my babies are getting, but when I see yours, I notice how fast time flies! CUTIES!


----------



## Misty

Dear kitty god

Please make my cat and my new kitten (when I get her) be as good as these two little angels!


----------



## Ta3339

Just one of my sleepy Teagan.. all wrapped up in my crochet projects....


----------



## RarePuss

Ta3339 said:


> .


OMG.. that made me laugh out loud! :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Maleke

These cats are WAAAAAAAAAAAY too cute. :wink:


----------



## Ta3339

Little Sleepers...

My BF took these today while i was out...










No more pictures!!









Please... says Teagan









It's ok Teagan, I will hide you..










Or maybe just kiss you..


----------



## AddFran

I can't stand how cute they are!


----------



## Gabreilla Moushigo

Are they going to get married when she gets old enough - or are they brother and sister? ^_^ He really seems to love her a lot.


----------



## Ta3339

We call them brother and sister.. but idk.. he might be inlove!


----------



## ForJazz

I think he loves his little princess! How could he not?


----------



## Ioana

I haven't seen a more loving pair of kitties - they are adorable ; they make me want to cuddle in with them under their cute little binkie


----------

